# Freshly rebuilt aba oil question



## andresfel (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey guys as the title sates I rebuilt my engine about 3,000 km ago and for the "break in " period I used shell helix 20w50 oil and ive been thinking about switching it to liqui moli 10w40 id like to know if its safe and if it would be good to take the leap from shell thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## greendieseljetta (Aug 12, 2012)

*oil*

I will be fine,you can change oil grades back and fort with out problems


----------

